# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Kidnapped?

## tammyy2j

Badboy Justin Burton will be kidnapped and tortuned but the question is who did this to him. The Valentine brothers when they hear he slept with and dumps their sister Sasha or Jake Dean Becca's ex husband or will there be more contenders. Source Soaplife or Inside Soap can't remember which one.

----------


## di marco

sounds interesting, i wonder who it is, dont think it will be jake though

----------


## Florijo

Sounds fantastic! Justin is my favourite character and I can't wait to see this. I wonder what happens to him? When does he sleep with Justin?

I think he gets hit on the head on 13th Dec so it must be before that?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yet MORE screentime for Justin.

----------


## Lennie

Cant wait for this,  he deserves it, he emotionally hurts ppl now he is physically getting hurt.

----------


## Florijo

> Cant wait for this,  he deserves it, he emotionally hurts ppl now he is physically getting hurt.


Cos that is a good way to live life isn't it? I totally disgree with this sort of thinking. It's unbelieavably flawed. Where would it stop? Does that mean Sonny and Co would have had the right to kidnapp and torment Jake for the hurt he caused? Should Sarah have slept with Rhys' Dad to get back at Rhys? No cos otherwise you sink as low as them.

Sorry, I don't mean to have a go at you or anything (and it is only a soap but this type of thing happens in real life) but I just hate this eye for an eye thing as it is so destructive.  :Smile:  Just think how Liz would feel if Justin was seriously hurt? Does she deserve that?  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Humphries

Lets hope he is bound and gagged Naked !!! Yum Yum Yum  :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

where does the storylines(s) with justin stop...I dont think he has a week off since 2005 has he?

I wish hollyoaks would start to use other people because they are in great danger of making viewers lose ALL intrest in justin and the storyline itself is a bit extreme -why would the valentines do it?
why would calvin risk his job for that and sonny most likely will be angry at justin for sleeping with sasha but to toture him is not likely at all.

Jake wouldnt do it either he may hate justin and all that but this is too extreme for jake..he has only just been let off for the hit and run why would he risk jail now after all this time?

and now all those have been said who else is psycho enough to kidnap/toture justin

(that said nancy might)

----------


## Florijo

This is the bit about it from Soaplife.

If anyone deserves a taste of their own medicine it's Justin and he's going to get just that when he's kidnapped, held hostage and tormented by...well, with his reputation it could be anyone! Front runners are Jake for obvious reasons, Nancy when she finds out the truth about her sister (eh? Doesn't make sense - Nancy already knows Justin is lying???), and the McQueen brothers (must mean Valentine) when they find out the games he's been playing with little sis Sasha.

This all happens before Becca's trial.

----------


## Mr Humphries

I just want to see Justin naked thats all, he needs a break Hollyoaks are just using him because he is a popular actor in the show.

----------


## Katy

good idea but im fed up of Justin flaming Burton. Id much rather see more screen time for the mcQueens of Tom and Max someting interesting. Even the Valentines they havent done much since they first arrived.

----------


## Florijo

Max and Tom will be having loads of screen time with what happens to Max. Soaps are about providing something for everyone. I enjoy watching Justin (but some don't) but I don't particulary enjoy watching the Ashworth's (which some do). If you don't like Justin, then there is the Max/Clare storyline, the McQueen's, the Amy pregnancy etc. Something for everyone, which is fair.

----------


## diamond1

> Max and Tom will be having loads of screen time with what happens to Max. Soaps are about providing something for everyone. I enjoy watching Justin (but some don't) but I don't particulary enjoy watching the Ashworth's (which some do). If you don't like Justin, then there is the Max/Clare storyline, the McQueen's, the Amy pregnancy etc. Something for everyone, which is fair.


 its not that everyone dont like the Justin character it just that he has been in non stop storylines for ages -and the majority of people I know are sick to the back teeth of him for example:




> good idea but im fed up of Justin flaming Burton. Id much rather see more screen time for the mcQueens of Tom and Max someting interesting. Even the Valentines they havent done much since they first arrived.


 or 


> Yet MORE screentime for Justin.



ok it was the same with the dan murder trial thing years ago that just dragged on and everyone got bored(but even that didnt go on as long as the justn/becca/jake saga )
when all this stuff involving Justin is over..the next storyline he should get hopefully will be in the year 2008  :Lol:  

no all credit should got to chris fountain for doing a fantastic job he has really done well over the years but there are characters that need more exposure and storylines (like Darren what are they doing with him?)

but with that essay said-what do I know I still want scott anderson to come back and run the loft

----------


## Scorpio_Girl

> where does the storylines(s) with justin stop...I dont think he has a week off since 2005 has he?
> 
> I wish hollyoaks would start to use other people because they are in great danger of making viewers lose ALL intrest in justin and the storyline itself is a bit extreme -why would the valentines do it?
> why would calvin risk his job for that and sonny most likely will be angry at justin for sleeping with sasha but to toture him is not likely at all.
> 
> Jake wouldnt do it either he may hate justin and all that but this is too extreme for jake..he has only just been let off for the hit and run why would he risk jail now after all this time?
> 
> and now all those have been said who else is psycho enough to kidnap/toture justin
> 
> (that said nancy might)


I agree. But i would like to see him bound and gagged, oh and left somewhere. Maybe after a few months Hollyoaks will remember him and bring him back when they decide another girl's character needs to be chewed up.

----------


## babyblue

oooh I hope it's someone you wouldn't really expect but could sort of see doing it, like foz or the valentine dad.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'm sick of him and Boring Becca hogging all the screentime. Oh that reminds me she's back next week  :Crying:   :Crying:  aah well it was nice while it lasted  :Lol:  

anyway I have a feeling it might be Nancy or maybe even Foz's mum..  :Ponder:

----------


## babyblue

oooh awesome...even nancy and foz's mum teaming up and doing it.

You know what...I didn't even notice becca's absence.

----------


## crystalsea

I think it should be Nicole, because he treated her so badly when her brother killed off everyone  :Moonie:

----------


## foxyjaki

apparantly it's Foz wh throws Justin into the back of the van, Nancy also has a large role in the kidnapping!

----------


## deadlyvampiress

> I think it should be Nicole, because he treated her so badly when her brother killed off everyone


Yes but, 
  Spoiler:    Is Nicole not meant to play a large part in getting Becca sent down when she testifies? She'd hardly kidnap him if she was going to do that although I see you point. Why should she be helping Justin when he was so nasty to her after Sam. Oh well.

----------


## deadlyvampiress

actually nevermind I didn't know what I was talking about there

  Spoiler:    She testifies but it doesn't sway the jury

----------

